# groover left at blackrocks



## lfinch (Aug 31, 2007)

lost groover left at blackrocks camp 5, 6-1 call 303-519-1581


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Maybe they didn't want to empty it? lol


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

aw crap.


----------

